# You're running recruitment for AEW and you can choose any 3 wrestlers from WWE, who would you get?



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Braun Strowman - Been absolutely misused, AEW needs a big man and he is probably the most charismatic big man in the business

Becky Lynch - Would legitimize the women's division, probably the biggest female star in the business at the moment

Daniel Bryan - Name value is the highest in the company apart from Brock (I dunno haven't watched in a while)

Can slot these into AEW and will fit like a glove


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

How many times is this exact same thread going to pop up?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, Bray, Joe. In that order.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Randy Orton - I've seen some comments on here suggesting Orton go to AEW. Especially since his contract is up. Maybe going to AEW will be a breath of fresh air for him and allow him to rejuvenate his character a little.

Finn Balor - He had his stint in WWE, but I think he would probably be best around a more familiar setting in AEW. I think he would connect better there.

Sasha Banks - They could probably get some mileage out of her coming off of her WWE career. Imagine the promos she could cut, and she could give some name value to the women's division.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Give me Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, and I know this is cheating, but I want Lio Rush and Bobby Lashley as a package deal lol.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

You want impact names if you’re AEW right now. Lesnar is the biggest name they could get that still active-ish. 

Bray in a non-PG environment where he’s actually protected would be incredible. 

And AEW places a premium on work rate, so you might as well get one of the best there is in Rollins. 

They could really use a guy like Braun, too.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Brock Lesnar's the one they want. Get the guy who's smashed virtually all of WWE's top guys for the last 20 years and have him lose to the likes of Cody and Kenny, massively elevates them, and he'd have fantastic matches with Kenny. There's also a strong argument for Braun if they can't get Brock.

They should also pick up Gargano and maybe Becky.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

great khali.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What on earth would they have to gain from signing a 40 year old Randy Orton.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasha Banks as the cornerstone of the Womens Division. 

The Miz. The guys one of the best all round Pro Wrestlers in the World and is keeping a few of the dying arts of Pro Wrestling alive; character work and promo work. He always busts his ass and is deserving of being a top guy instead of a comedy jobber.



Oracle. said:


> What on earth would they have to gain from signing a 40 year old Randy Orton.


Name value and one of the best Pro Wrestlers in the World.

AEW already have Jericho, Hart, DDP, etc making appearances so its not like they're only about young Indy spot monkeys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If I can have any 3 give me Reigns, Rollins, and Styles. 

If we're going realistic

Sasha Banks- we'll pay you big and make you the crown jewel of our women's division. 

Velveteen Dream- big pay, light schedule, more creative freedom than you'll get on the main roster. The ability to turn your character up a notch with TV-14

Cesaro- you know they're not going to give you a shot as a singles star and you don't have much time left. We are willing to let you grab that brass ting


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jinder Mahal

Daniel Bryan

Randy Orton

Bonus if we had extra cash - Becky Lynch


----------



## ECWFanEU (Jan 22, 2019)

Asuka and Kari & EC3

They will clearly get thrown off the main card soon enough and end up doing nothing. It's a shame because, Asuka especially, is a legitimate fighter and always puts on a good show. 

EC3 is just great and he should be on TV.

Becky... I don't understand the love for Lynch? Charisma - yes - everything else? Sorry but what is the attraction? She is VERY sluggish in the ring and seems to rush/botch most of her spots. I'd leave her in the WWE for now.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha Banks-Cornerstone of your Women's Division.

Asuka-Another top women in the division.

Rusev-Dominant powerhouse badass.

Also if I had three more they'd be Cesaro, Becky Lynch, and Kairi Sane.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Lesnar, Roman and Randy Orton.

That would automatically incline the whole star power balance to them. WWE would be fucked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nakamura
Sasha Banks
Brock Lesnar or AJ Styles


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

The top 3 I hope to never see in AEW:

Baron Corbin

Becky Lynch

Hornswoggle


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Balor, Cole, and Kevin Owens


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Daniel Bryan*
One of the best wrestlers to ever lace up a pair of boots. It'd be great to see him free, doing what he wants and a have bit of creative freedom. A personal dream match of mine has been Bryan vs. Omega so I think it'd be a great match. Plus, it'd be great to see him make some of the younger mid card guys look a million bucks and help create new stars for the future.

*Samoa Joe*
They need bigger guys and not many come more intimidating than Joe when it comes to his in ring work. Carries himself like a star, excellent on the microphone and in an unleashed environment would flourish. Really wouldn't look out of place in the AEW main event scene at all. 

*Velveteen Dream*
Whilst I could really have picked ANY top guy in WWE including the likes of Lesnar, I went with Velveteen Dream. He's only 23 years old, has a great look and a great gimmick. Probably wouldn't be able to keep the name but going by THE DREAM and allowing him to express even MORE creativity to an audience on prime time television would be excellent for him. Start him in the mid card. God, imagine some of the feuds he could have. Him up against a hardcore deathmatch guy like Jimmy Havoc and being disgusted by him to then being put over by the likes of Jericho on his way out etc. - he's no where near the finished article like perhaps the two above are, but he's so young and only going to get better and they need to build for that future.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Braun Strowman as well. That's one thing that AEW is missing currently, big guys (and Cody has said that they're looking at signing some big guys to fix that). Also WWE has wasted Braun's momentum and popularity to an absurd degree.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I'll cheat and take 3 from the MR,NXT and the female roster.

Brock Lesnar,Roman Reigns and Alestair Black.

Matt Riddle,Velveteen Dream and Johnny Gargano.

Io Shirai,Rhea Ripley and Xia Li. Sasha would be good but she needs to learn how to act like a professional like Moxley did before AEW picks her up. Do what you're told,put people over and then leave.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Reigns, Bray & Cole.

Rollins, AJ, KO would be my second batch.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lesnar, Cena, reigns, Rousey..that's four and four biggest stars. Then Rollins, Orton, Bryan, Charlotte..that's next four.

What would aew do with Strowman exactly? It's only wwes months of smoke and mirrors that got him over to begin with.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Orton needs to go to AEW and become The Indy Killer and bury entire roster


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rollins

Owens

Balor


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Joe - Because he's awesome;

Bryan - Because he's awesome and a household name;

Strowman - Because, even though I'm not a big fan, they need some big bodies on the roster.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Styles, Owens, Shirai

Styles is one of the biggest names in WWE and is one of the best wrestlers in the world and as a heel his mic work especially in a environment with freedom is great. You have a natural Styles/Omega feud 

Kevin Steen without WWE holding his character back is %100 gold

Shirai is the best women's wrestler in the world and she can be the face of your women's division and help the other Joshi's get over


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WE NEED SOME HOSSES. Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Cena Owens would be Interesting


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shinsuke Nakamura - wasted in WWE, can have classics with most if given the opportunity, Omega vs Nakamura and vs Jericho would be the first I would book.

Bray Wyatt - really let him go all out psycho, unrestrained by PG he could really come to life as a sadistic bastard then get Suzuki in for a one off feud, sadist vs sadist 

Balor - bring him in, have him opposite Bucks et al or have him bring in a new faction. 

I'd steer clear of Lesnar. He has to be dominant and mow down everyone and that isn't what they need in the company trying to build talent.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Io or Kairi, Bryan, Ricochet


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey Evans
The Miz
Baron Corbin


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Alexa Bliss
Bray Wyatt
Rusev


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Asuka - Can be the bridge between Western and Joshi aspects of women's wrestling (and its fans). Recognizable, a Top 5 worker/wrestler, charisma, can be edgier in a NON-WWE environment.

Rusev - You need big men or hisses in your company and World title picture and a rehabilitated Rusev would do wonders. Whether Lana comes with him or not I couldn't care less but Rusev has the look and talent that keeps him distinct from the rest at AEW. 

Chad Gable - It's a crying shame for as athletic and charismatic as he is, Gable is having his prime years be wasted doing absolutely nothing. He could be your crossover sport star as a legitimate NCAA/Olympic amateur wrestler who has reminiscent vibes of a young Kurt Angle. 

Honorable mentions: Revival, Cedric Alexander, Sasha Banks, Naomi, Luke Harper


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

If CM Punk doesn’t count, then Bray Wyatt, Pete Dunne, and Roman Reigns (Reigns as an “I’m better than you Indy fucks” heel).


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Braun Strowman: Underutilized and helps fill the big man gap they have at AEW.

Sasha Banks: Big name for the Woman's Division.

Velveteen Dream: A charismatic, young talent with a ton of potential and the ability to work both face and heel.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Thinking from a business perspective;

John Cena heel turn
The American Dragon Bryan Danielson 
Charlotte Flair


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

NEW DAY! - merchandise sellers, a tag team, a youtube gaming channel, a strongman in Big E


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

roman : take him and let him work his promo and character, make him the biggest heel to ever be on planet earth and trust me..it's gonna fucking work. 
also build your midcard using nxt guys, it's a damn shame that wwe has literally with nxt and nxt uk ripped off the whole interesting part of the indy scene. 
as for the women give me asuka , Sasha and Bianca. thats perfect,


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha Banks- talented as fuck and fits AEW's mission statement, big time.
Braun Strowman- From what I've seen, AEW can really use a monster, Braun is young and has a scary look.
Bit of a cheat but the revival- Tag team division needs help


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Banks, The Rival, and EC3


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Steen

El Generico

Asuka

HM: Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman, Ronda Rousey and The Club(Balor, Anderson, Gallows and Styles)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey Evans
> The Miz
> Baron Corbin


Those are probably the names the WWE would most prefer to leave, too. :lol



Nothing Finer said:


> Brock Lesnar's the one they want. Get the guy who's smashed virtually all of WWE's top guys for the last 20 years and have him lose to the likes of Cody and Kenny, massively elevates them, *and he'd have fantastic matches with Kenny.* There's also a strong argument for Braun if they can't get Brock.
> 
> They should also pick up Gargano and maybe Becky.


You're assuming a lot of Brock Lesnar. He's shown zero willingness to do such a thing for the last 6 years.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly people on NXT like Rhea Ripley and Toni Storm because Vince hasn't ruined them yet.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

1. Bray Wyatt... unleashed with a new family (think that Luchasauras guy would be a good choice to include in his new family) or whatever gimmick they wanna try with him. He’ll make it work.

2. Velveteen Dream. Hes already a star but I can see him reaching meteoric levels of stardom in AEW. 

3. This is probably a big cheat but I’d take the New Day as well. These guys are vibrant characters under the WWE umbrella and I think they could be even better with AEW. Epic promo battles with the elite guys would be quite interesting and Big E would be a much needed big hoss for them


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky Lynch
Almas w/Vega 
Demon Balor


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

Cesaro, Rusev, and Kalisto.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bray, Cesaro and Zayn.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Becky, Joe, Bryan


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I am gonna stick to people who havent shown that they wanna leave already. 
Daniel Bryan; Would be amazing to see him face Kenny Omega in a rivalry over who really is the "best wrestler in the world"

Kevin Owens/Steen & Sami Zayn/El Generico; As a tag team, they would be amazing. 

Rusev; WWE has misued and buried him time and time again, despite him being one of the best in ring performers and most over guys on the roster.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Those are probably the names the WWE would most prefer to leave, too. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming a lot of Brock Lesnar. He's shown zero willingness to do such a thing for the last 6 years.


He's had a number of great matches in the last 6 years. AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Finn Balor, CM Punk, Rollins and Cena, Strowman/Joe/Reigns, The Undertaker, even Goldberg. There have been a few duds in there sure, but a lot of that's down to how the matches have been booked.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Brock Lesnar, John Cena and Randy Orton. Easily. Well, I’m kind of on the fence between Orton and Bryan. Hmm, I might go Bryan.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Daniel Bryan
Roman Reigns
Matt Riddle 

Those would be the three I'd go for. I'm a Bryan fanboy, but him and Cody seemed to be mates in WWE, the guy can cut a promo better then anyone right now and is a awesome wrestler. Reigns is underrated in the ring, imagine him been let loose from the crappy promos and just been himself. Riddle is just awesome.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasha Banks - I thought about Asuka but I went with Sasha for two reason. She is only 27 years old while Asuka is 37. Also, I get the vibe that she would be extremely opinionated and have a lot to say about WWE if given the platform like Ambrose did. I think it would be a great fit. 

Johnny Gargano - Nobody has had a better in-ring run the last several years than Gargano. The guy has been absolute gold at every Takeover event. I know for a fact that Vince will have no clue what to do with him on the main roster and his NXT run has basically run its course. I would grab him up to have classic matches with several AEW guys. 

Bray Wyatt - I need a guy with some personality, and Bray has tons of that. Plus, I would love to see Bray with full creative control over his character and let him run free. From reports, all of this funhouse stuff has been all him, that shows me that he would be amazing outside of the creative wall that is the WWE.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nakamura
Cesaro
Joe


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

EC3
Orton
Velveteen Dream

Honorable mentions: Balor, Styles, Rey


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If teams count as one person:

Revival
Becky Lynch
Finn Balor

If teams count as two:

Revival
Becky Lynch or Finn. I could take either and be fine.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton unleashed would be the biggest star in history mark my words and ducking quote me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got four:
Bray
Joe
Finn
Alistar Black


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Aleister black or Velveteen Dream


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Rusev/Samoa Joe - Either or a big man to hold the gates to the main event and maybe if really lucky get a break in said main event themselves (this would have been an easy pick for Joe if he were younger but with his age and low chances of getting a main event run Rusev is a viable alternative for the same role)

Daniel Bryan - easy choice he's my all time favourite and would absolutely flourish in their environment as a top guy.

Sasha Banks - the women's division is ok but could really use something major (for this era anyway) like this.

So a gatekeeper/hoss (hosses are really missing on their roster after all) and top players for both the men's and women's division. If I can cheat and add another it'd be the revival for the tag scene.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> Well, I am gonna stick to people who havent shown that they wanna leave already.
> Daniel Bryan; Would be amazing to see him face Kenny Omega in a rivalry over who really is the "best wrestler in the world"
> 
> Kevin Owens/Steen & Sami Zayn/El Generico; As a tag team, they would be amazing.
> ...


Rusev being one of the best in ring performers is a massive stretch dude.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Daniel Bryan - Has been best face and heel in years. Excellent on mic and in ring and a reduced schedule would prolong his in ring career. Bryan vs Kenny, Jericho, Cody and Moxley would be top draw. 

Sasha Banks - excellent heel in nxt and AEW needs a great heel for the women. Would be perfect opponent for Allie, Britt Baker & Kylie Rae. 

Randy Orton - Whilst Revival are another great pick, i reckon AEW would benefit more from anot her huge veteran name who can still go. His anti indy gimmick would be perfect as modern day Outsider angle. For a 2 man mega team with Jericho as 2 veterans who believe they are better than current crop


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rusev- Still young, built like a human bear, extremely agile and strong (former Olympic rower/powerlifting alternate I believe), great sense of humor that has been parlayed to some golden comedy, which is so rare for a man his size. Hell, he doesn't get to show it often, but he can work and sell well too given the chance. Has also shown he can get over heel and face. If I were an indy, I'd scoop up Rusev for my main big man and it seems they are not content in WWE, so he might be willing to jump ship. You'd also prob. get Lana as a package deal, who has sex appeal.

Bray Wyatt- In my opinion, he has the best chance of bringing wrestling buzz again, considering today's entertainment trends are badass superheroes/villains dominating the box office and intricate storytelling dominating show acclaim. Bray Wyatt best checks those two boxes and is clearly a hell of a character performer who, like Rusev, is young, has shown he can be one of the most over guys in wrestling given the chance, is deceptively athletic for his size and understands the biz given his bloodline. Extremely shackled by WWE.

Cena- Cena wouldn't be around much long-term obviously, as he is slowly but surely getting firm footing in Hollywood, but the returns Cena would hypothetically yield AEW 
by just having him the first few years is well worth the hefty investment. It would happen when pigs fly, but hypothetically, it would really soar AEW to new heights in numerous ways.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why wwe? Much talent on the indies. Why do people want wwe 2.o


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Randy orton is a great pick. If anyone in wwe is in desperate need of something new to do it's randy. They could book him as the indy killer. A feud with him vs Kenny omega would be stellar!

Cesaro. I don't think anyone can argue he's the best tag team wrestler of our generation. With that said he still deserves a great singles run. When he's ready to wind down, he could stay there as an agent for the tag teams. 

Kind of at a loss for a 3rd pick... maybe a good big man?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I know you said wwe, but I’m going another direction because no one in wwe has entertained me in years. If I owned aew my top three target would be 1) punk (obviously) I also want to point out I’m not a huge punk guy, but I think he is the biggest oh shit factor they could get.
2) Brian cage, guy has size and can go in the ring, I honestly believe he could bolster the main event scene immediately, and I think the scene needs it.
3) will osprey because he may be the best wrestler not to hit wwe. I think he could perhaps come in with some name recognition and put on some super matches to get some people over.

Those would be my top dollar signings, don’t raid wwe for all their tainted talent. Come with the approach we better than wwe and if we have the right story and spot for you perhaps we will bring you in. Treat them like the minors, they have been acting like the minors for a decade


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Daniel Bryan

The Revival


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Undertaker, Goldberg, and Big Show


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Roderick Strong
KOR
Ricochet


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Those who are saying Cena and Reigns don't get it. 

AEW isn't WWE. Roman isn't a wrestler He's can't carry a match to save his own life. WWE is literally the only promotion that Roman Reigns could have ever gotten as big as he is with as little ability he has in the ring. He would be laughed out of arenas if he tried to go anywhere else, because outside of WWE in ring ability still matters, and he is a hack.

John Cena is almost as bad as Reigns, but he can at least carry himself and look storng in matches. Reigns is obviously being carried and it makes him look pathetic. Cena can put on 5 star matches when he has an opponent capable of carrying the match to them, and he can look strong while going it. But AEW needs guys who can lead the lockerroom and carry matches, and that's not Cena.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

roman reigns, becky lynch and seth rollins


----------



## Goatfox (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm going to give some some what unconventional answers here 


Miz - he's arguably the greatest PG heel ever , it would be interesting to see him being turned loose in AEW I think it would be a great fit for him 


Alexa Bliss- I don't know I think it could be pretty fun seeing her in a TV 14 role 


Brock Lesnar- is he the most overpayed superstar in WWE history of course although just to see everyone's reactions would be priceless


Honorable mentions Jeff Hardy lets be honest his return to WWE has been a complete flop and sure the Jeff Hardy TNA show was short lived I actually thought it was pretty solid 

AJ Styles - does this even need an explanation 

Ember Moon lets be honest she's very talented and not doing a whole lot in WWE a change of scenery might be just do the trick


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ricochet 
Owens
Mysterio

Mysterio would add a ton of credibility to a jnr heavyweight division which would eventually be built around ricochet 

Owens is just so unique he’d be a hell of an addition to any roster

HM to Black who could again bring something completely unique


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rollins+Reigns should be on everybody´s list. A Shield re-union in AEW is by far the biggest blow they could deliver. After that it´s basically a matter of preference. Cena, Miz, Styles, Bryan, Joe, Cesaro, Becky....

Problem is the value of Cena and Miz would be in a heel persona, but when I already have Heel NWO Shield what do I with them? 

The way Bryan re-invented his eco personality, I´d probably take him and let him play this out as the Sting of the equation. Kenny and Cody begging him for help and he just does not care about their pedestrian small time problems, when the planet is dying. Make Daniel the crazy nutjob from the woods that everybody is a bit scared of and wants on their side in the feud.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Daggdag said:


> Those who are saying Cena and Reigns don't get it.
> 
> AEW isn't WWE. Roman isn't a wrestler He's can't carry a match to save his own life. WWE is literally the only promotion that Roman Reigns could have ever gotten as big as he is with as little ability he has in the ring. He would be laughed out of arenas if he tried to go anywhere else, because outside of WWE in ring ability still matters, and he is a hack.
> 
> John Cena is almost as bad as Reigns, but he can at least carry himself and look storng in matches. Reigns is obviously being carried and it makes him look pathetic. Cena can put on 5 star matches when he has an opponent capable of carrying the match to them, and he can look strong while going it. But AEW needs guys who can lead the lockerroom and carry matches, and that's not Cena.


You mean their fans would be disgusted with hate, if The Shield destroyed their internet darlings and created the NWWE. That sure sounds like something that could not draw any money. :crying:


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

- Alicia Fox
- Jinder Mahal
- Shane McMahon


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Daniel Bryan – there doesn’t seem to be a problem with certain AEW guys also working NJPW, if he still interested in NJPW

Aiden English – he’s being wasted in WWE and would be a good midcard act in AEW

Candice LeRae – probably requires Johnny Gargano as a package deal, but would still be a great addition to the women’s division

Honorable mention: Randy Orton – AEW would be a fresh scene for him and an indy killer gimmick would fit him perfectly


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Daggdag said:


> Those who are saying Cena and Reigns don't get it.
> 
> AEW isn't WWE. Roman isn't a wrestler He's can't carry a match to save his own life. WWE is literally the only promotion that Roman Reigns could have ever gotten as big as he is with as little ability he has in the ring. He would be laughed out of arenas if he tried to go anywhere else, because outside of WWE in ring ability still matters, and he is a hack.
> 
> John Cena is almost as bad as Reigns, but he can at least carry himself and look storng in matches. Reigns is obviously being carried and it makes him look pathetic. Cena can put on 5 star matches when he has an opponent capable of carrying the match to them, and he can look strong while going it. But AEW needs guys who can lead the lockerroom and carry matches, and that's not Cena.


Dude you have absolutely no idea what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Kevin Owens, he could do much more with creative freedom.

Keith Lee, big man, big personality.

Adam Cole, he’s gold.

Honorable mention; Bray Wyatt. Could be highly entertaining. Sami Zayn, him and Owens are great together. Matt Riddle, could be a huge deal.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Kevin Owen - For all reasons mentioned above. Character work and micwork would be amazing, and we can finally see him have unshackled matches. I would go nuts to see him vs Omega or Penta.

Aleister Black - Because he's awsome

Matt Riddle - He's too good for WWE PG


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth Rollins
Daniel Bryan
AJ Styles


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

AJ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Miz. He needs to get out of the WWE pronto. He's way too good to be an aimless jobber. Would be great seeing him really get to heel it up with some freedom to what he can do, or even just keep his babyface momentum going without being fed to the McMahons and their Pets all the time.

Keep Rollins and Reigns away from AEW. We've already seen about a thousand terrible Shield reunions in WWE. The best part about Ambrose going to AEW is is means The never ending Shield garbage-a-thon is finally over.


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Bryan - One of the best wrestlers in the world and also very nice guy

Cesaro - See above + fact that he is criminally wasted in E. 

Adam Cole - He is still very young with all the tools to become major star.

HM: Seth Rollins, Velveteen Dream, Ricochet, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, The Revival, Pete Dunne, La Sombra, Shinsuke Nakamura, Rest of whole Undisputed Era, Johnny Gargano, Kushida, Tommaso Ciampa, War Raiders to name a few...

Non WWE: Will Ospreay, Kota Ibushi & either Okada, Hiromu Takahashi or Naito...


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

Kevin Owens - Hes misused in WWE, I wouldn't say they've used him terribly but hes definitely capable of so much more, I'd like to see the Owens we got in NXT. 

ECIII - Somebody in management doesn't like him and/or they just don't have a clue how to use him in WWE. He needs to leave ASAP and go back to being the character we saw in Impact. 

Sami Zayn - Could have been the next Daniel Bryan style underdog babyface, in his current heel gimmick he doesn't get to really show what he can do in the ring. Would be a better fit for AEW.


----------



## Goatfox (Jun 10, 2019)

Personally I think AEW should try to avoid sighing too much WWE people and just try and build new stars so the idea of Reigns, Rollins, Cena, or Orton coming over just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Braun Strowman - AEW needs more big guys and the guy has a ton of charisma.

Luke Harper - Would stand out like Strowman.

The Miz - Gold on the mic. and plays his character well. AEW probably could use more talent that are known for more than their performance in the ring. He will never leave WWE of course but this is a fantasy thing.

My mentality was filling in the holes that AEW needs. They don't need a Daniel Bryan or Finn Balor. Jericho fills the role of what Orton would be.

Left the Women out of this since I have no clue what the state of AEWs Womens Division will be in once they go on TV.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Bray Wyatt, Velveteen Dream and Brock Lesnar


----------

